# The Big Bruiser by Elektrolumens, Who has it ?



## jalal20 (Aug 5, 2011)

ok so its simple, who has this light and please tell us what u think and if its up to your expectations


----------



## The Coach (Aug 5, 2011)

I have one! It lives up to it's name and it exceeded my expectations. Well made and kind of small considering the output. :thumbsup:


----------



## jalal20 (Aug 5, 2011)

The Coach said:


> I have one! It lives up to it's name and it exceeded my expectations. Well made and kind of small considering the output. :thumbsup:


 how about its build quality and type of beam
it would be great to post some beam shots because I am about to order one and would love some beamshots


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have been on the fence for a little while about the big bruiser. I want one so bad, I don't know why I'm holding off. To those who have one, how does it fit/feel in the hand? I'd love to know what the beam is like...all flood? Any hotspot at all? 

I think I need to get myself on that list....


----------



## warmurf (Aug 5, 2011)

Got one. One of the first bare al versions. It's wild! Beautifully built, great cooling fins help to deal with the heat, and output is up at 2400 lumens OTF. It's only draw back is it will only run for 25 mins give or take. Beam is a mix of flood with some nice amount of throw. It's a big outdoorsy light, too bright for close quarters. One of my best lights. You'll love it.


----------



## jalal20 (Aug 5, 2011)

warmurf said:


> Got one. One of the first bare al versions. It's wild! Beautifully built, great cooling fins help to deal with the heat, and output is up at 2400 lumens OTF. It's only draw back is it will only run for 25 mins give or take. Beam is a mix of flood with some nice amount of throw. It's a big outdoorsy light, too bright for close quarters. One of my best lights. You'll love it.


 again beam shots would be great for us upcoming owners


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 5, 2011)

jalal20 said:


> again beam shots would be great for us upcoming owners



I don't think I've seen a single beam shot. Would really love to, along with some coparison photos to well known lights. Regardless, I think this might be my next "wow" light for the cargo pocket.


----------



## bigchelis (Aug 5, 2011)

warmurf said:


> Got one. One of the first bare al versions. It's wild! Beautifully built, great cooling fins help to deal with the heat, and output is up at 2400 lumens OTF. It's only draw back is it will only run for 25 mins give or take. Beam is a mix of flood with some nice amount of throw. It's a big outdoorsy light, too bright for close quarters. One of my best lights. You'll love it.


 
Lucky for me I got to see and test one of these new BigBruiser Tripple XM-L by Electrolumens. Nice IMR 26650 powered and very well made. The OTF lumens I measured...well. you can PM me if you need to know. 

I myself wouldn't buy one unless it was powered by 3 IMR 26650 cells.:naughty:

bigC


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow a light cannon !!!That 20 to 25 minute burntime kinda hurts though .


----------



## jalal20 (Aug 5, 2011)

I wouldn't mine the 20-25 minutes , I would just carry 2 batteries because that small size with that much lumens deserve to give up on longer run time


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 5, 2011)

jalal20 said:


> I wouldn't mine the 20-25 minutes , I would just carry 2 batteries because that small size with that much lumens deserve to give up on longer run time


 
Hehe..Bragging rights over your friends Lights > Burn time :naughty: ..I like that


----------



## jalal20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Scubie67 said:


> Hehe..Bragging rights over your friends Lights > Burn time :naughty: ..I like that


 you bet, and I have my Ti QMini 123 neutral with enough lumens for normal daily use, this one is my bragging light


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 5, 2011)

jalal20 said:


> you bet, and I have my Ti QMini 123 neutral with enough lumens for normal daily use, this one is my bragging light


 
Yeah, I guess also it would be good for Blinding Burglars so you can get the drop on them with your 12 gauge :thumbsup:


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Aug 5, 2011)

25 min runtime at X-thousands of lumens and there are complaints.

What world do you live in actually? Where I am from, no one uses X-thousands of lumens for more than a few seconds at best. 

How many times do you actually run your flashlights (any of them) for more than 10 minutes at a time?

Not sure what the exact out the front figure is, but I am pretty sure 25 minutes and an extra cell will cover all situations in a given weekend where that amount of light is required. Could be wrong.

obi


----------



## Blerv (Sep 9, 2011)

Agreed.

I ordered one just this week. 

Ordered an extra AW 26650 for $10 +/-. Figured having one battery always charged while one was in the light was a smart idea. As mentioned 2400 otf lumens is a TON of light...not like you're gonna work on the car with it. :duh2:


----------



## gsteve (Sep 10, 2011)

Im trying to decide between one of these and a jetbeam 3xml. The JB would be a bit more practical with the lo-hi settings but that 3000 lums and small size make the BB awful inviting !


----------



## TyJo (Sep 10, 2011)

Does it seem water resistant? Think I could order a custom one with warm/neutral emitters?


----------



## mikegebbia (Sep 13, 2011)

Would love to hear some reviews....


----------



## mikegebbia (Sep 18, 2011)

No one has received theirs yet ?


----------



## mikegebbia (Sep 23, 2011)

OK, I know there are at least 30 out there.....Who has one ???


----------



## jalal20 (Sep 23, 2011)

I Started this thread because I was about to get one of them, but because of the poor response from owners and their hesitation to provide beamshots not just here but also on the big bruiser thread in elektrolumens category in CPFMarketplace, I got a Tri-EDC as this seems to be a very dis-satisfying light.


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Sep 23, 2011)

Yup! Mine should be here either tomorrow or Monday at the latest. I do agree that Bruiser owners does not want to take any beamshots. :-( 

I will make a new beamshots thread of the bruiser compared to some of my other lights.


----------



## mdpvs7 (Sep 23, 2011)

I just got mine about 2 hours ago, delivered to my workplace - had been carrying a 22650 around in my car all week in preparation... It's well-made, and appears to be really bright, even in a well-lit office. If it's not raining too badly tonight, it will go on my nightly rural dog walk with me that I've recently been carrying a custom quad XML 2D (now 2 26650) Maglight made by Vestureofblood on - this is a nice floody light, but only driven at 1.4A (I think) - it will be interesting to compare the two. I'd really like to see a beamshot comparison between the Bruiser and other XML triples such as the Jetbeam RRT-3 XML, the Eagletac M3C4 triple XML, the pending Nitecore TM11, etc.


----------



## torcher (Sep 24, 2011)

*Big Bruiser Is Here !*

Got my Elektrolumens Big Bruiser today and I really like it. It's a one trick pony but it's a good trick !
I tried to use the 26650 batteries from 4Sevens but no go , I guess the protection circuit in the cells
saw to that . Tried AW 18650 IMR and it fired right up ! Yeah it's bright alright , looks like I'll have to order
me some of the proper cells pronto. Thanks Wayne !


----------



## Rat (Sep 25, 2011)

jalal20 said:


> I Started this thread because I was about to get one of them, but because of the poor response from owners and their hesitation to provide beamshots not just here but also on the big bruiser thread in elektrolumens category in CPFMarketplace, I got a Tri-EDC as this seems to be a very dis-satisfying light.



I think you jumped the gun a little most of us who ordered the BB's have only received them in the last few days. It was not a matter of "poor response and hesitation" It was more like nobody had the light yet. 
Got mine yesterday WOW build like a tank totally over the top yet so simple as always from Wayne that’s why I like his lights so much.This is one bright floody light it's now my brightest light I have. Thanks Wayne love it.
So guys chillout you will start to see more and more of this beast I am sure.


cheers


----------



## Blerv (Sep 29, 2011)

It's a complete and utter beast. Love mine and won't be letting it go ever. :thumbsup:


----------



## luceat lux vestra (Sep 29, 2011)

Scubie67 said:


> Yeah, I guess also it would be good for Blinding Burglars so you can get the drop on them with your 12 gauge :thumbsup:


 You probably would not need a 12 gauge if you shined 2400 lumens into a burglars dilated eyes!! Hehehehehehehe


----------



## berfles (Sep 30, 2011)

I would really like a comparison between that TK35 and Big Bruiser. The TK35 is currently my brightest light.


----------



## jalal20 (Sep 30, 2011)

berfles said:


> I would really like a comparison between that TK35 and Big Bruiser. The TK35 is currently my brightest light.


 
I don't think anyone is ready to do that


----------



## berfles (Sep 30, 2011)

jalal20 said:


> I don't think anyone is ready to do that


 
And why would that be? Torcher just posted pictures of it sitting next to a TK35 and also a shot of it in action, why wouldn't he be able to compare the two in the near future?


----------



## torcher (Oct 1, 2011)

Here you go :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZlclTjtu5U&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## berfles (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for that. Looks like the Bruiser is a lot more diffused than I was hoping, I know it's more of a flood light than a thrower but I was hoping it would have a conceivable hotspot at least... Is it really that diffused in person too or was that the video not picking up the correct exposure?


----------



## torcher (Oct 4, 2011)

It's actually quite diffused. I'm currently on vacation in the redwood forest camping and it's a beast of a flood,
At home in the city at close quarters though it definently has a concentration. It's great in companion with the
TK35 for painting the redwood forest at night with my camera at 15 second exposures . I'll post some pics
When I get back, but I'm really likeing it for what it is .


----------



## choppers (Oct 5, 2011)

Received my Big Bruiser today and it is awesome! First off, it is built like a tank...no joke....very solid. I was looking for a light to be a solid wall of brightness and this is it for sure. Very Very Very bright.....I love the Black HA and the Red tail cap button...looks perfect. Wayne did a great job on this light. :thumbsup:

Thanks Wayne,


----------



## Kif (Nov 14, 2011)

Just ordered one at sale price.
This will be my brightest light ever :devil:


----------



## brandocommando (Nov 17, 2011)

I just ordered one about 5 minutes ago. I requested a 4500K tint for mine and have to wait till next week just for Wayne to get the LED's in. 

It's gonna be a long wait!:hairpull:

This will be my brightest light (so far,) and what a deal with the holiday sale going on. 
Get a complete 3X XM-L light for what just some hosts or drop-ins cost... CRAZY.


----------



## dudemar (Nov 17, 2011)

Does anyone know how these run on the Tactical HID 26650s? I am very curious to know.


----------



## dudemar (Nov 17, 2011)

Never mind, problem solved.


----------



## philsyson (Nov 26, 2011)

Just ordered 2 of these. They seem incredibly good value especially with the conversion rate ..... £192 for 2!

Can't wait .... about 3 weeks to go!


----------



## fonaryk (Nov 26, 2011)

I bought an EDC/MCE last year and thought that was pretty special,the Big Bruiser makes that seem like a penlight. Simply astounding in every aspect.

Built like a tank with a jaw dropping wall of light and compact enough to toss in your coat pocket. Firesword next to complete my Electro Lumens trilogy.


----------



## Viper715 (Nov 26, 2011)

My warm white should be here in a couple of days. I just hope my batteries arrive before then or it will be a lonely light.


----------



## brandocommando (Nov 26, 2011)

Viper715 said:


> My warm white should be here in a couple of days. I just hope my batteries arrive before then or it will be a lonely light.



Did you get a shipping notice?


----------



## dudemar (Nov 27, 2011)

Viper715 said:


> My warm white should be here in a couple of days. I just hope my batteries arrive before then or it will be a lonely light.



Same here, very excited!

I thought ahead of time and ordered a bunch of batteries. Hope Tactical HID re-stocks ASAP!


----------



## alex987 (Nov 27, 2011)

i too ordered the big bruiser and it it looks like the imr 26650 batteries are hard to come by at lighthound and tactical hid all sold out does anyone know another source ? 
greetings alex


----------



## jalal20 (Nov 27, 2011)

alex987 said:


> i too ordered the big bruiser and it it looks like the imr 26650 batteries are hard to come by at lighthound and tactical hid all sold out does anyone know another source ?
> greetings alex


I would highly recommend http://www.supertmanufacturing.com/id75.html, they have great customer service and ship immediately, I order all my batteries from there *(Oops, they dont have 26650, ive mistaken the 26500 to them, sorry)*

on a side note, I am happy that a thread I started with a question of whom has the big bruiser in order to know if I should buy it have grown this much, and I had gone another way with my purchase into macs customs but I still think that wayne makes great lights


----------



## Nonprophet (Nov 27, 2011)

I have to say after looking at this video I'm very disappointed in the BB beam.......looks like 3 separate beams----way too diffused for me......

It would be nice to see someone post some beam shot pics, I don't see any on the web at all.

NP



torcher said:


> Here you go :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZlclTjtu5U&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## dudemar (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry but it's going to be tough getting anything more than a flood from three XMLs from the size of BB's head. As mentioned before it's a "pedal to the metal" light, putting out gobs of lumens.

I bought the SST-90 version. Don't have it in hand yet, but I'm told it's throwier than the XML version.


----------



## Nonprophet (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, I knew it wasn't going to be a thrower, I'm just disappointed that the reflector assembly doesn't do a better job blending the beams for the three emitters.

NP



dudemar said:


> Sorry but it's going to be tough getting anything more than a flood from three XMLs from the size of BB's head. As mentioned before it's a "pedal to the metal" light, putting out gobs of lumens.
> 
> I bought the SST-90 version. Don't have it in hand yet, but I'm told it's throwier than the XML version.


----------



## perfor8 (Nov 28, 2011)

Blerv said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I ordered one just this week.
> 
> Ordered an extra AW 26650 for $10 +/-. Figured having one battery always charged while one was in the light was a smart idea. As mentioned 2400 otf lumens is a TON of light...not like you're gonna work on the car with it. :duh2:



Where'd ya find the 26650 for $10?


----------



## alex987 (Nov 28, 2011)

i believe aw only sells imr 26500 as maximum size or not , does anybody can confirm this ?


----------



## dudemar (Nov 29, 2011)

I believe that is correct. Tried searching for it in the AW sales thread over at CPFMP but couldn't find it.


----------



## Busa Dave (Nov 30, 2011)

First I have 12 of Waynes lights going back to the 8 D cell days! Already have one BB and just ordered another along with a another FireSword. The BB is something I had been begging Wayne to build for 10 years and he finally did. A short, OMG BRIGHT with the run time of 20 to 30 minutes! Just joking around with some of my friends while doing the hunting thing they did not believe me when I told them that this was a weapon in the dark.

When I flashed them one of them actually screamed that he could not see for a few seconds and that it hurt lol. This is not a light for extended use because of the run time BUT for intense light for a short amount of time it is the best I have used and it is built like a Tiger Tank!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 1, 2011)

Got mine today, very nice. Floodgate monster. One of the coolest looking lights Ive ever seen, with satisfying heft.

For some reason, I had to take a pic with my EDC pistol. Just seems fitting for the "Big Bruiser".  :rock:


----------



## dudemar (Dec 1, 2011)

PoliceScannerMan said:


>



PSM: I was wondering but are your leds covered by a diffuser inside? My warm white has it, the best way to describe it is "fly eyeballs", lol. I'm guessing that without the plastic diffuser it might queeze out a little bit more throw.

The BB is beautiful indeed. Wayne definitely hit the nail on the head with this one. I still can't get over how pocketable it is. It even fits in my shirt pocket! I'm a big guy though, so I can get away with it. 





alex987 said:


> i believe aw only sells imr 26500 as maximum size or not , does anybody can confirm this ?



A note on the AW 26500: I found the tailcap spring to be very accommodating, therefore I suspect an AW 26500 might work in the Big Bruiser. The only drawback will be its lower capacity, probably yielding 10 minutes of runtime. Please note that I don't own any AW 26500s, so I can't say for sure it'll work.





Nonprophet said:


> Yeah, I knew it wasn't going to be a thrower, I'm just disappointed that the reflector assembly doesn't do a better job blending the beams for the three emitters.
> 
> NP



The Big Bruiser is surprisingly throwy. I easily lit up a few apartment buildings 300+ ft away from my house, and the diffused lens on my warm white blends the beams seamlessly. I wonder how well it would do sans diffused lens or even with an SST-90. I hope to find out in a little over 2 weeks.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, thats part of the optic. Kinda like the old 60 degree "flood" optic on the old Cree Malkoff M60F's.


----------



## dudemar (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for telling me! From the pictures over at the MP I was under the impression they were clear optics. I think the diffuser works better anyways so I'm happy!


----------



## dudemar (Dec 2, 2011)

I thought I should add that we are finally entering an era where LEDs are actually starting to behave like incandescents. I never thought that day would come anytime soon, but I think it's safe to say it's here.

What an amazing time to be a flashaholic.


----------



## Kif (Dec 2, 2011)

Got my BB neutral today!
It has a super big hotspot compared to my NB SST-50 4500K dropin.
Temping to get another XML U2 version (if possible!?) :devil:


----------



## Viper715 (Dec 2, 2011)

Can someone do some tailcap amp measurements? What is it suppose to draw at the TC? I thought 9 Amos but I may be wrong. I'm getting about 6-7 amps off of a fresh 26650. Although I may be loosing some amps in resistance with the leads to my dmm. No matter what this thing is very very bright. It lights up my whole back yard and my neighbors and my neighbors neighbor. And it's a tank. I love my WW BB.


----------



## dudemar (Dec 2, 2011)

Viper,

Did you get my PM regarding the batteries? 

I heard it pulls 9A at the TC as well. The thing is bloody bright, Wayne really hit a home run with the diffuser. Blends the beam seamlessly without compromising much throw. It literally feels like a solid chunk of aluminum, and the threading is buttery smooth.


----------



## brandocommando (Dec 2, 2011)

I got my shipping notice today! I ordered a neutral version and I should have it tomorrow, as Wayne and I both live in Oregon and it does not have to go very far! 

If all goes well, I will be able to post some pics tomorrow. (I hope I don't have to wait till Monday.):candle:


----------



## dudemar (Dec 2, 2011)

I doubt it'll take long, I live in CA and it takes 2 days tops. What part of Oregon are you from? I'm planning on moving to Portland sometime next year.


----------



## Viper715 (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep got your PM sorry about not replying yet just been busy. I got a couple mnke IMRs from nailbender but I think I'm gonna need at least two more so I can get at least an hour and a half out of the BB. Thanks for the info.


----------



## brandocommando (Dec 3, 2011)

dudemar said:


> I doubt it'll take long, I live in CA and it takes 2 days tops. What part of Oregon are you from? I'm planning on moving to Portland sometime next year.



I lived in Ptown for several years, but live in the Salem area now. 
You aren't a Lakers fan are you?? (Go Blazers!)

I am betting I get it tomorrow. Anyone ever keep the tracking info tab open and keep refreshing it every hour or so? That's where I am at right about now... VERY excited to get this one!


----------



## dudemar (Dec 4, 2011)

Did your BB come today? 

I'm right there with you when it comes to tracking packages like that. I'm constantly checking to see if it's getting closer to my house!

I would give anything to live in P-town right about now. IMO it's the most beautiful city in America. Nicest people I've ever met, hands down. Can't find that anymore here in CA even if your life depended on it. Monterey/Santa Cruz came close, but they're slowly going down the hole.




Viper715 said:


> Yep got your PM sorry about not replying yet just been busy. I got a couple mnke IMRs from nailbender but I think I'm gonna need at least two more so I can get at least an hour and a half out of the BB. Thanks for the info.



No worries Viper, just wanted you in on a good deal!


----------



## brandocommando (Dec 4, 2011)

BB arrived yesterday. We are right in the middle of moving (just moving across town) but I am way too busy for pics at the moment.

I will say that I am really, really, happy with the light. Beautiful neutral tint, and VERY bright!


----------



## dudemar (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad to hear it! At least you got to play with it a bit.

I am on the fence for a fourth BB. Can't decide between neutral or cool white...



... or both.:devil: If you get the chance to take a quick Iphone pic of a whitewall shot it would be much appreciated.


----------



## rlorion (Dec 4, 2011)

CPForums is going to get me shot by the Wife. Just when I thought I had all the lights I wanted...Bam, I stumble upon another light I want. So, is this light worth getting? I also have a question about where to get the 26650.... Tactical HID has a 26650 that I hope would work with this light. Can anyone shed some light on this for me?


----------



## dudemar (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi rlorion,

Yes, it's very much worth getting. You will not regret it, crazy flood with decent throw. The short runtime can be made up for with extra batteries. Tactical HIDs' 26650s work just fine with the BB, unfortunately they're sold out atm. I heard nailbender sells them, try asking him.

I bought a few on eBay but buy at your own risk. They're shipped from Hong Kong or China, so if any cells don't work you'll have to pay for return shipping.


----------



## rlorion (Dec 5, 2011)

dudemar said:


> Hi rlorion,
> 
> Yes, it's very much worth getting. You will not regret it, crazy flood with decent throw. The short runtime can be made up for with extra batteries. Tactical HIDs' 26650s work just fine with the BB, unfortunately they're sold out atm. I heard nailbender sells them, try asking him.
> 
> I bought a few on eBay but buy at your own risk. They're shipped from Hong Kong or China, so if any cells don't work you'll have to pay for return shipping.



Thanks dudemar, I am seriously considering this light. I want to walk into work and say " Hey guys, check this [email protected] out" Who's your daddy now? I could do that with my TK70...but it doesn't fit in my pockets.


----------



## philsyson (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi
Just found this 26650 at a UK website. Anyone know if it will work in the BB?

http://www.ledfiretorches.co.uk/4sevens-rechargeable-lithium-ion-26650-battery.html


----------



## dudemar (Dec 5, 2011)

Unfortunately the 4Sevens 26650 won't work in the Big Bruiser.


----------



## philsyson (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks Dudemar


----------



## philsyson (Dec 9, 2011)

So who like me is wishing away this weekend to be closer to the dispatch date of their Big Bruiser? 15th Dec


----------



## gsteve (Dec 9, 2011)

You guys are killing me... i decided i didnt need one because im trying to keep all my lights 18650s or 123s. Can i charge the cells needed for the BB on the same charger i use for 18650s?


----------



## Viper715 (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes and no. Depending on your charger the 26650 may not fit. But I use alligator clip leads and magnets to attach my 26650 to my charger it works great.


----------



## alex987 (Dec 9, 2011)

philsyson same here i am also waiting on imr 26650 batteries lighthound and tactical hd are still out of stock .


----------



## philsyson (Dec 9, 2011)

Me too. I'll have the torch before I have the batteries to use it!


----------



## dudemar (Dec 9, 2011)

Ditto, already thinking about buying a 4th BB!



gsteve said:


> You guys are killing me... i decided i didnt need one because im trying to keep all my lights 18650s or 123s. Can i charge the cells needed for the BB on the same charger i use for 18650s?



The Pila IBC works great with the 26650s. You can only charge one at a time, no special setup required. Like Viper715 said if you have the wiring, you can do two at a time.


----------



## Viper715 (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone needing batteries you may contact Nailbender. I'm not sure how much stock he has but that is who I bought mine from.


----------



## dudemar (Dec 10, 2011)

I just bought a few from Nailbender. Hope this will be enough to power my BBs non stop!


----------



## Viper715 (Dec 12, 2011)

Glad you got some more power. My BB just got its first real life test. I had a foot chase in the dark early morning hours and the thing just lit up the area like the sun it was awesome. Can't say I've ever had a light this powerful. I'm lovin it


----------



## dudemar (Dec 12, 2011)

Nailbender's shipping is lightning fast! I ordered on Friday and got the package this morning, from NC to CA in 2 days. I thought the USPS scaled back its shipping speed??? I'm all stocked up now, I have twelve 26650s so I think I'm good for a while.

Viper715, are you a LEO? The Big Bruiser is definitely like a palm sized HID.


----------



## Viper715 (Dec 12, 2011)

12 wow that aught to be enough to last a while! Yep NB is great and very fast at shipping. 

Yes sir I'm a LEO. The light is just an awesome amount of power. On traffic stops it punches through dark tint and can illuminate the entire inside of the vehicle. I really like this light I'm thinking about picking up a second one now.


----------



## dudemar (Dec 14, 2011)

That's awesome. I was wondering how the BB would fare in the field, and my assumptions were proven correct.  I am on the fence for a neutral white, kinda waiting on beamshots here on CPF for that one. I'm thinking about just getting another warm white or cool tint because of more output. Can't wait to get the SST-90 Big Bruisers on hand.


----------



## Viper715 (Dec 14, 2011)

Let me know what you think about the sst-90 when you get it an how it compares. I'm on the fence between a neutral white XML and a sst-90.


----------



## dudemar (Dec 15, 2011)

There are so many choices it's hard to pick just one.  I want to go for the neutral white, but if the throw is nice on the SST-90 I might get a warm white version. I'll wait until I get the SST-90 to make a better decision.

I will be carrying the warm white and the two SST-90s in my front pockets on my nightly walks. I plan on rotating them when they get too hot. Run one for ten minutes, rotate to the next one, run for ten minutes, rotate, etc. This way I can get 1 hour of runtime on those batteries alone. With my current stockpile of 26650s I can run the BB for 4 hours non-stop.


----------



## dudemar (Dec 15, 2011)

philsyson said:


> So who like me is wishing away this weekend to be closer to the dispatch date of their Big Bruiser? 15th Dec



The 15th has finally arrived.


----------



## dudemar (Dec 23, 2011)

My two SST-90s should arrive tomorrow, hopefully in time for Christmas. 

Just ordered a warm white SST-90 and a cool white XML. Yeah, I think it's safe to say Elektrolumens is now my favorite brand.


----------



## Kif (Dec 24, 2011)

Bought my first BB neutral couple days ago and luckily scored another BB cool white last week.
BB cool white tint is warmer than I thought. I'll say it's very close to 5700K

Here are some pictures of my cool white BB:


----------



## dudemar (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi Kif,

How were you able to obtain the Big Bruisers so quickly? Were they picked up second hand?

Those are beautiful photos. I'm very happy to hear the cool white XML is a bit warmer. I was thinking it would be fairly blue, but that's great news! Now I can't wait to get mine.

I'll try to post some reviews, beamshots and comparison pics between the different models.


----------



## Shagg (Dec 24, 2011)

I ordered mine on the 20th and got it on the 23rd. Probably going to order an st-90 pretty soon.


----------



## dudemar (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice. I'm guessing Wayne has more cool whites in stock because it's the main LED for the BB. I requested mine to be made with the new board, so I'm gonna have to wait a bit.

I'll order the ST90 closer the Feb. 1 release date. I bought too many BBs and am well over budget.


----------



## Kif (Dec 24, 2011)

I bought my first BB neutral brand new from Wayne and get second BB cool white here (CPF's Custom & Modified Flashlights - Buy/Sell/Trade)

The BB neutral is not that "neutral" (compared to my Nailbender XML 4000K & 5000k dropin).
Although it marked as 4500k, I will say its 5000k.

However, the cool white BB is not that "white" just like I mentioned before. It's more like 5700~6000K
Overall, they are very cool lights and I love them


----------



## gsteve (Dec 24, 2011)

is there new style st90 BB out?


----------



## dudemar (Dec 25, 2011)

Kif said:


> I bought my first BB neutral brand new from Wayne and get second BB cool white here (CPF's Custom & Modified Flashlights - Buy/Sell/Trade)



Ahh, gotcha. I was wondering how you got your hands on so many Big Bruisers so quickly! Glad to hear you really like them.



Kif said:


> The BB neutral is not that "neutral" (compared to my Nailbender XML 4000K & 5000k dropin).
> Although it marked as 4500k, I will say its 5000k.
> 
> However, the cool white BB is not that "white" just like I mentioned before. It's more like 5700~6000K
> Overall, they are very cool lights and I love them



Awesome. I also wanted something to really push a ridiculous amount of lumens from a light of this size, so I ordered the cool white XML version as well.


----------



## dudemar (Jan 12, 2012)

Thought I'd post a few updates:

Received my two SST-90 BBs, they are killer lights. Definitely more of a focused beam, very bright. I noticed the new bodies' talicaps are much easier to turn, making one-handed operation a cinch.

Just received the cool white tri-XML today and boy is this thing bright. Truly HID output, all with the twist of the thumb and index finger. Will be receiving the warm white SST-90 in a few days.




gsteve said:


> is there new style st90 BB out?



I know your post was from a while back, but the SST-90 Big Bruiser can be made to order if you ask Wayne. He's a great guy to deal with.


----------



## brandocommando (Jan 12, 2012)

I already dropped mine once and put a nice ding in the tailcap!

Very impressive light... and my neutral has a really nice tint too.

We were driving in the woods at night (with the headlights off):naughty: with it the other night. It was just as bright (if not brighter) than the car headlights.

Luckily I have (4) 26650's to feed this monster.


----------



## dudemar (Jan 12, 2012)

Beamshots? It would've been impressive to take a few going down that road, lol. Seriously though I'll even make do with whitewall shots!

My warm white XML has two very minor scratches on the bezel. Nothing major but I still say "ARGH!" when I see them. lol


----------



## brandocommando (Jan 12, 2012)

I will see what I can do...


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jan 12, 2012)

dudemar said:


> Received my two SST-90 BBs, they are killer lights. Definitely more of a focused beam, very bright. I noticed the new bodies' talicaps are much easier to turn, making one-handed operation a cinch.



Hey there, just how much more focused is that SST-90 version? The only thing holding me back from the BB is the too-floody (for me) beam profile. I'd love to hear that the SST-90 version is closer to a mix of throw and flood (what I like to call a "traditional" flashlight beam). If the SST-90 version has that kind of beam, I'll be all over it. Yeah, so about those outdoor (comparitive??) beamshots.....


----------



## Viper715 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. I have the three XML BB and its great really but I find myself wanting for a little more throw and less of a stadium light.


----------



## dudemar (Jan 12, 2012)

smokelaw1 said:


> Hey there, just how much more focused is that SST-90 version? The only thing holding me back from the BB is the too-floody (for me) beam profile. I'd love to hear that the SST-90 version is closer to a mix of throw and flood (what I like to call a "traditional" flashlight beam). If the SST-90 version has that kind of beam, I'll be all over it. Yeah, so about those outdoor (comparitive??) beamshots.....



It's not the throwiest SST-90 flashlight in the world, but the beam is definitely more concentrated with a good share of flood.

I would take outdoor comparative beamshots but I have a camera circa 2003. Not the best camera to take beamshots with. I know a couple of ideal locations to do outdoor beamshots, but LE is an issue and always tell me to GTFO... the cops in my neighborhood are pretty squirrelly. :shrug:




Viper715 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I have the three XML BB and its great really but I find myself wanting for a little more throw and less of a stadium light.



You will likely love the SST-90 version then, because that's exactly what it does. It's about 2200 lumens, so about the same output as the warm-white. I honestly didn't get the chance yet to really compare the cool-white XML to the SST-90. Went out to my front porch last night to light a field adjacent to my house, and a police car pulled up and slowed down. Not a good sign, and I took that as a warning to leave. I just walked back into my house and they drove off.  Not trying to sound anti-police or anything, it's just the way they behave around here.

I'll try again tonight!


----------



## gsteve (Jan 12, 2012)

Great info... id love to hear more.


----------



## dudemar (Jan 13, 2012)

Some updates on the throw of these lights: I went out on my front porch again last night and lit up the field adjacent to my house. I'm going to be honest and I hope I don't get anyone's hopes up. The SST-90's throw @2100 lumens is better than the cool white tri-XML @3000 lumens, but here's something to think about: it's very difficult to focus a really huge LED like the SST-90 to throw in such a tiny optic. That said, I'm extremely surprised by the performance of the Ledil Iris optic Wayne installed. It does an excellent job of focusing it into an actual "beam" pattern, instead of the stadium light effect as mentioned by Viper715. The SST-90 does have a narrower more focused beam, but the sheer output of the cool white XML's does compensate for its lack of throw.

With that said, let's face it. Every attempt to date to make a pocketable or semi-pocketable SST-90 flashlight hasn't come remotely close to anything that resembles a hotspot. Heck even XM-L flashlights of the same size (think Zebra SC600) are floody. So it's an extremely impressive and innovative feat by Wayne Johnson to make the SST-90 do something that others couldn't.

Personally I'm hooked with the SST-90 and will be using it as my EDC. In fact I already am! 

Just got my warm white SST-90 this morning and I'm going to say this is my new favorite. It's the least brightest of the bunch @1700 lumens, but I absolutely favor the color temperature over my other hi-CRI flashlights. Red/orange/Yellow colors pop out a lot more evenly, whereas the warm-white tri-XML tends to wash out the other colors. Luminus did a great job designing this LED. I'll be taking my nightly walk tonight and see how it performs in the real world. This weekend I'll walk by some dark railroad tracks next to my old high school, will see how it performs in the throw category.


When I have the time I'll do a review of all the different flavors.


----------



## cccpull (Apr 14, 2012)

dudemar said:


> When I have the time I'll do a review of all the different flavors.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Sep 22, 2012)

dudemar said:


> Some updates on the throw of these lights: I went out on my front porch again last night and lit up the field adjacent to my house. I'm going to be honest and I hope I don't get anyone's hopes up. The SST-90's throw @2100 lumens is better than the cool white tri-XML @3000 lumens, but here's something to think about: it's very difficult to focus a really huge LED like the SST-90 to throw in such a tiny optic. That said, I'm extremely surprised by the performance of the Ledil Iris optic Wayne installed. It does an excellent job of focusing it into an actual "beam" pattern, instead of the stadium light effect as mentioned by Viper715. The SST-90 does have a narrower more focused beam, but the sheer output of the cool white XML's does compensate for its lack of throw.
> 
> With that said, let's face it. Every attempt to date to make a pocketable or semi-pocketable SST-90 flashlight hasn't come remotely close to anything that resembles a hotspot. Heck even XM-L flashlights of the same size (think Zebra SC600) are floody. So it's an extremely impressive and innovative feat by Wayne Johnson to make the SST-90 do something that others couldn't.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your comments on Big Bruiser. I originally designed Big Bruiser with the SST90 LED, but so many expressed a preference for the 3xml version I dropped the SST90 version. But the IRIS optics specs say 8.5 degrees beam, which is a lot narrower than the 19 degrees of the Ledil triple optics for the 3 XML LEDs. 

Wayne


----------



## philsyson (Feb 24, 2013)

I have come to the confusion that I'm going to need to sell my 2 perfect black 3000 lumen BB's. gutted. Still wrapped in the bubble wrap they came in.

Where is the best place to sell them?

Phil from the UK


----------

